# my new predator gets blooded



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting as always..Looks like a nice fat one there...
OM


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice! You surely must be thinning out the critter population there. :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Score yet another one! Good shooting ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

